# Looking for advice on mounting stem type casters



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

My work bench will have stem type casters, as pictured. Whats the best way to mount them. 
I'm picturing 4x4 legs which stand on a horizontal 2x4 which spans from front to back of the bench. The 2x4s extend out past the legs by about 3" with holes through them into which the caster stems are mounted.
However I do it, I fear that the caster stems will split the wood into which they are attached. Maybe I need to wrap the wood in a steel band? Sounds like a lot of work.
Ideas?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Daryl

Not the best casters for a work bench,,  they make and sale a steel pocket sleeve, they just snap into ..but it's made for light work the norm or to say not for moving around a lot..you may want to set them to one side and get one that will take the work out on a bench and that you can lock in place..

======



sofasurfer said:


> My work bench will have stem type casters, as pictured. Whats the best way to mount them.
> I'm picturing 4x4 legs which stand on a horizontal 2x4 which spans from front to back of the bench. The 2x4s extend out past the legs by about 3" with holes through them into which the caster stems are mounted.
> However I do it, I fear that the caster stems will split the wood into which they are attached. Maybe I need to wrap the wood in a steel band? Sounds like a lot of work.
> Ideas?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

For a work bench I would not use that style of caster. Even if they are rated for 100-125lbs they will become loose in short time. I think it is the wrong part for your intended application. It will give you headaches in the future. A better caster for your application would be one with a mounting plate & brakes. It is for a work bench.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I am thinking that a good idea would be to convert the stem style caster to a plate style by making a plate with a hole in the center, mount the caster into the hole and then screw the plate to the bottom of the 4x4.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thats not a bad idea, to use a plate, but the hole will become larger in time. If You must use them, find a piece of tubing that the stem fits snugly into, and make it at least twice as long, or more. it will keep the wheel studier. Epoxy the sleeve in, will keep the sleeve from moving.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm with BJ on this one but if you decide to use them you might want to get a piece of steel or bronze and drill out for the caster stems.

The big thing with *my* workbenches isn't the "static load" of what I put on it... its the impact load when I use a hammer to tap something home. Envision how much it would take to split a piece of wood with an axe by pressing it against the wood (Static load) versus when you swing the axe, even relatively slowly (impact load).

For a workbench I'd also recommend dual-lock casters, whose brakes not only stop the wheen from rolling but also stop the caster from turning. 

Wheels and Casters - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.

I've use the #1352's on 2 work bases and have been very pleased with them, planning on them for two more cabinets to follow. Strong, well-made, attractive and not priced in the stratosphere!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Daryl.. 

If I follow the original post correctly, you want to mount the casters to the "3 inches of 2x4 extending out beyond" the legs? 

If this is the case, you're going to have to one helluva job reinforcing that 3"s so as to not SPLIT the 2x4' from the caster stem to the end of the 2x4

Drilling a hole in a 'plate' will help. but only in so much as the plate itself will work to keep the wood from splitting. If you insist on using a plate, I would suggest one at the base of the caster stem and a matching plate atop the 2x4. Drill down thru both plates and nut and bolt em together with lock nuts or locking nuts..


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Daryl,

sometimes it is best to bite the bullet and get the right part for the job. i too agree with Bj and the others. you need to buy a castor with the plate built-in. they are also available with the brake for the rolling and turning of the castor.

they are well worth the money.

just my .02 cents.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Daryl - I think I would use a plate on the top and the bottom of the 2x4 with the stem running completely through. You could further reinforce it with through bolts on the corners of the plates.


----------



## James58 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Daryl,
I would probably try a good locking caster. I like the locking casters from Kreg; a very solid lock in all directions.


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

I definitely recommend plate casters with at least two of them having brakes. I have a small shop which requires me to move my heavy maple bench for more assembly room. You won't be able to apply side thrust (as in hand planing, shaping, or bending) without brakes. I know what it means to try to save a few bucks and use something you already have, but in this case, I think you'll be more satisfied with a different caster. Harbor Freight has them in several models and weight capacities.

Max

Max


----------

